# Cottonmate Light Dark Sublimation Paper



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone using this paper. Looks to good to be true.

Sublimation Paper, dye sublimation paper, sublimation transfer paper


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not saying it is not true, but there is no white sublimation ink. Thus, there has to be a hand / feel to the shirt in order for them to have a lighter color ink show up on a darker color shirt. That is the painful truth unfortunately. It will probably have a hand close to what you would feel with a dark inkjet transfer that has the white backing on it. For me, that is not sublimation. Sublimation should have no hand in my opinion. If I am going to have a hand on the shirt, then why would I use my expensive dye sub inks when I could use cheaper inkjet inks? I am not knocking this product because I have not seen it work myself. However, I am a Ripley's person - I need to see it work (print, applied and wash) before I would buy into this one. Ask them if they would send you a sample to test. I know that the rest of us would love to know how it works. Best wishes.


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, trying to get a few free samples. If I get samples will report results.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

I was reading about this yesterday, so definitely let us know what you find out.


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

any luck with those samples?


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

mrpintor said:


> any luck with those samples?


yes, please


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like any other opaque transfer paper.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that you may find this is not new....the cottonmate paper is a paper you press blank on a cotton tee and then you press you sublimation print on top...or so I think...there was a paper like this around...in fact I do have some...but I am quite sure this is not true sublimation where the ink bonds with the fabric...hope some one can prove me wrong


----------



## starfalla (Mar 22, 2010)

Have just visited this site and read through the descriptions for these different papers ..... 

..... but surely they're just the same as (for example) Magic Touch's OBM paper or any other 'dark t shirt' paper. For dark garments it tells you to print the image correct side (not reverse) and then peel the backing off.....

Seems like this isn't sublimation paper at all, but then again, that would have been too good to be true I guess!


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got off the phone with thedyesub store, been talking with the owner, he swears this works, not a two step process, apply as any other transfer, hot peel, everything is in the paper, using sublimation ink.You can get a epson 1400 printer with refillable cartridges for sublimation ink, which i have the refillable cartridges, they work great, .60 cents a sheet for the transfer, sublimating to 100% cotton, going to give it a try, will report results, hope it works


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

Thedyesub store, also looking at their POLY APPLIQUE PAPER, they show sheets at .60 apiece, they show applying them to a 50-50 or 100% cotton shirt with a heat press, once done, the area is ready for sublimation, also have sheets of that coming, going to give it a try, will post what happens, hoping it works


----------



## mizzsweets (Aug 2, 2012)

SUGARCREEK said:


> Thedyesub store, also looking at their POLY APPLIQUE PAPER, they show sheets at .60 apiece, they show applying them to a 50-50 or 100% cotton shirt with a heat press, once done, the area is ready for sublimation, also have sheets of that coming, going to give it a try, will post what happens, hoping it works


Did this work? If so, do you have pics? Thanks!


----------

